
Proof of Stake Pools for Ethereum - lostctown
https://github.com/darcius/rocketpool
======
sandGorgon
I think a blockchain protocol testing framework is sorely needed. Jepsen does
not support primitives like proof-of-work and stake, so it is really hard to
test the various tradeoffs inherent in any protocol.

------
slimshady94
Fascinating whitepaper, what an explosion of economic incentives the staking
ecosystem may bring on.

